

Jet.com’s Valuation Nears $600M Before Launch - MedkoYosh
http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-40418

======
MedkoYosh
What are people's thoughts? Legit or another case of investors being sheep and
simply following the lead?

I mean I get it.. the CEO is very qualified and sold a company in the same
space. But just the money he has raised already exceeds the last sale. It is
hard to believe that they have any ONE competitive advantage over Amazon
considering the amount of years amazon has been around and just how advanced
their logistics are.

Any validity here or are things like this bad signs of a potential bubble...?

~~~
prostoalex
We don't know if those investors received common stock or preferred stock
laden with things like liquidation preferences, hidden dividends and board
seats.

